# Landscape and Architechtural Lighting



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

It has been a while since I last visited this site and it's great to be back!!!

Islander Lightscaping Inc. designs and installs professional landscape and architectural lighting. We install both commercial and residential. We are licensed in Escambia, Santa Rosa, and Okaloosa Counties as well as Baldwin County Alabama.

To celebrate my return to this sight and my renewed thirst for fishing I am offering all PFF Members a 10% discount on all new installations through September 30, 2008.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *islander lightscaping (8/17/2008)*It has been a while since I last visited this site and it's great to be back!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

The last time I was here as a member was on what is now referred to as the OLD FORUM. I have tried to remember my old username and look up some old post, but it has just been toooooooooo long. If I can remember I will post and look some up. The time frame would have been 1998 or 1999 up to say 2003 Thats my best guess.


----------

